# Unique bottle



## Jane Ellen (Feb 16, 2021)

Last fall I was walking along the Mississippi River when it was extremely low. I found several bottles. One in particular bottle. I found the company logo on the bottom. It’s a bottle made by Fairmount glass co. I have searched all over the internet and just can’t find this bottle. I contacted someone at the company via email. He said he wasn’t sure but thinking it was around 1940’s. The bottle has a design around the bottom but the interesting part of the bottle is there is a nurse and patient on it.  If anyone can help me with the year, type of bottle and its value please let me know. I have included many different pictures. Thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

Cologne or perfume judging by the hole. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cologne or perfume judging by the hole.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT I AM DIGGING IN A WW11 1942-1945 ARMY TRAINING DUMP SITE  MOST OF THE AFTER SHAVE & COLOGNE THAT SIZE HOLE


----------



## embe (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cologne or perfume judging by the hole.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 True, the hole size does remind me of what you'd also see on soy sauces, hot sauces, colognes, perfumes, ointments...things meant to be in moderation.  The circular pattern near the bottom kinda looks like an Asian influence but can't place that particular symbol.


----------



## Jane Ellen (Feb 17, 2021)

Why would there be a nurse and patient on the bottle if it wasn’t some sort of medication bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> I THINK YOU ARE RIGHT I AM DIGGING IN A WW11 1942-1945 ARMY TRAINING DUMP SITE  MOST OF THE AFTER SHAVE & COLOGNE THAT SIZE HOLE


I know i have seen the bottle somewhere or a very similar.





embe said:


> True, the hole size does remind me of what you'd also see on soy sauces, hot sauces, colognes, perfumes, ointments...things meant to be in moderation.  The circular pattern near the bottom kinda looks like an Asian influence but can't place that particular symbol.


Hot sauce, I didn't think of that one. Another possibility. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 17, 2021)

Jane Ellen said:


> Last fall I was walking along the Mississippi River when it was extremely low. I found several bottles. One in particular bottle. I found the company logo on the bottom. It’s a bottle made by Fairmount glass co. I have searched all over the internet and just can’t find this bottle. I contacted someone at the company via email. He said he wasn’t sure but thinking it was around 1940’s. The bottle has a design around the bottom but the interesting part of the bottle is there is a nurse and patient on it.  If anyone can help me with the year, type of bottle and its value please let me know. I have included many different pictures. Thanks!


I THINK THIS WAS A WW 2 BOTTLE THAT ARMY NURSE CORP USED THAT HAD DISINFECT LIKE MERTHIOLATE
   [MONKEY BLOOD]  AFTER LOOKING AT MY WW 2 BOTTLE I DO THINK THIS WAS DISINFECT BOTTLE


----------



## embe (Feb 18, 2021)

Jane Ellen said:


> Why would there be a nurse and patient on the bottle if it wasn’t some sort of medication bottle


Just pointing out the size of the hole would only allow a certain amount of stuff out,  per shake.


----------



## Jane Ellen (Feb 19, 2021)

thank you


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm sure I've seen that symbol before in an Asian (or faux-Asian) context.  I think this is a soy sauce bottle, or something similar.  I don't know what the figures are but I'm not at all convinced that's a nurse and patient.  A nurse and patient would be a very unusual image to be embossed on a mid-century medicine bottle anyway.


----------

